# leaving pellets in hopper



## wo44 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very new here and even newer when it comes to smoking  since my rec tec should be coming today (fingers crossed)

 I live in NY so that should help with any answer/advice I

Question -- since this smoker comes with a 40lb hopper do you or would you leave the pellets in the hopper between cooks or do you empty after each cook?

Sorry if this has been covered/asked before but my experience on this forum is new also -- I should also apologize in advance for all the other questions I am going to ask in the future

Also - equipment will be staying outside with a cover


----------



## eatmypork (Jun 28, 2016)

My old roommate and I had a tregger pellet feed smoker that we left the pellets in. As long as you make sure no moisture gets in and you use it regularly they should be fine. At least that's IMHO

Chris


----------



## mowin (Jun 28, 2016)

Im in NY, and I leave my pellets in the hopper. Never had a issue. I do cover my smoker tho..


----------



## scottma (Jun 28, 2016)

I also leave the pellets in all the time on my Rec Tec and i've had no issues.  I do use the rec tec cover which fits nice and snug.

Scott


----------



## rferguson (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a Rec Tec also and leave them in the hopper, no problems. I also have the cover, it's a must in my humble opinion.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have read stories of the pellets getting wet and becoming one big hard lump ...  then the unit has to be torn apart to clean them out...


----------



## rferguson (Jun 28, 2016)

I guess it's possible. Today it was raining here in maryland and I had the rec tec chugging away on a chicken. I did dry her down before putting the cover on and look at the hopper, dry as can be on the pellets.


----------



## wo44 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got the cover also - not sure what to do so I called the guys at rec Tec and they say s long as its covered and you use the smoker that it won't be a problem --- also to use premium pellets and not crap

Thanks for the answers and I know I will have more questions about the important stuff ---smoking


----------



## rferguson (Jun 29, 2016)

Def. get good pellets. From what I understand go for the pellets that have the higher btu, something in the neighborhood of 8500 -8400 average, 100% hardwood and low ash like less than 1%. I have the ultimate blend from rec tec right now, it's good. I will try the cookin pellets next then lumberjack and BBQ delight. Couple things I wish I got with the grill is the pad(not fun scrubbing grease off the patio) for under the grill and the front shelf, it's on the wish list.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

If you leave the pellets in the hopper, and you have a long period of high humidity, you could end up with a lump of sawdust from the pellets swelling up and falling apart...


----------

